# New truck, old truck , or nothing?



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

I was debating putting a plow on my 2020 ram 2500. However after reading and talking to people I’m worried.

this is my only vehicle for my business, getting my family around such. I’m weary of putting a plow on it and then having something break. Not only would that suck for business but then I don’t have vehicle for personal use.

should I look for a used truck and plow? How often is everyone rebuilding their front ends?
Should I hold off another year until I can swing a solid used truck !?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What are you going to be plowing?


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Western1 said:


> What are you going to be plowing?


10-12 residential driveways.
During large snow storms I'm sure I will get emergency calls but I only want a 10-12 on my route.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Thats your only household vehicle?
I wouldn't put a plow on it if that's the case.
If you can afford a 2020 ram, you can afford a second vehicle.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2nd truck


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If your in this for the long haul I would get the second truck with or preferably with out a plow and get a newer plow and set up both trucks to run the plow. You need a back up plan. Unless you can snowblow for backup. Big investment but will pay in long run. JM2cents


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

10-12 drives and no truck?

I wouldn’t advise anyone to go into 
Snow plowing.
So, why do you want to do this?

have you sat down and looked at the cost
And the time it will take?
Have you called your Insurance agent?

If your set on this idea ,as mentioned a2nd truck 
And 2 complete plow setups. 
And 1mill in liability insurance.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Residential's don’t make you big money. All they do is pay bills while you build the commercial side. Stick the blade on what you have, be smart with it, bank some $, get a good reputation, move into commercials or HOA’s.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Full size pick up trucks are hard to maneuver in a driveway. I would get a snow blower. You will get done in the same amount of time.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

SilverPine said:


> Thats your only household vehicle?
> I wouldn't put a plow on it if that's the case.
> If you can afford a 2020 ram, you can afford a second vehicle.


My wife has


Hydromaster said:


> 10-12 drives and no truck?
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone to go into
> Snow plowing.
> ...


i have a pretty solid landscape business that is growing. I held off on plowing last year using subs. However that was very tough to manage.
This year I just was going to do the 10-13 really good customers drives .

my insurance already covers plowing


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

K
And it’s none of my business but I failed to see where there’s enough skin in the game to cover the insurance cost for plowing.

unless of course you’re still subbing for another business we don’t know about

if your landscaping business is lucrative it should on its own trucks and you should not be using your personal vehicle for your company use, As this can open up a Pandora’s box in the litigation realm


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> K
> And it's none of my business but I failed to see where there's enough skin in the game to cover the insurance cost for plowing.
> 
> unless of course you're still subbing for another business we don't know about


I don't get what you are saying.
My insurance covers residential plowing…the subs last year worked for me not the other way around.

however this year I don't want to depend on another person.

finally residential snow removal is much different then commercial. The insurance needed is night and day. I am not doing commercial …hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

sbaer2 said:


> finally residential snow removal is much different then commercial. The insurance needed is night and day. I am not doing commercial …hope this clarifies things for you.


You are plowing snow for money, that's business, so it's commercial when you do it.
I understand some accounts are commercial and some are business.
But I don't believe there is a lesser level of insurance for doing homes opposed to businesses.
Not talking about liability coverage, $1 million would be the minimum either way.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> You are plowing snow for money, that's business, so it's commercial when you do it.
> I understand some accounts are commercial and some are business.
> But I don't believe there is a lesser level of insurance for doing homes opposed to businesses.
> Not talking about liability coverage, $1 million would be the minimum either way.


Yes there is a difference in insurance if you are doing residential vs commercial plowing. I'm definitely covered


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

sbaer2 said:


> Yes there is a difference in insurance if you are doing residential vs commercial plowing. I'm definitely covered


Can your rates be lower for plowing residential driveways compared to dental clinics ,gas stations or 24 seven restaurants, yes.

Plowing is a service your business offers.
it's all business be it plowing drives or parking lots.

as this is the only vehicle for your business and it does not have a plow on it why would your business have snow plowing insurance?

Subcontractors are business with their own insurance policies in place, so you would not be required to have it.

https://generalliabilityinsure.com/small-business/snow-plow-insurance.html


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> there is no such thing as residential insurance.
> 
> Can your rates be lower for plowing residential driveways compared to dental clinics ,gas stations or 24 seven restaurants, yes.
> 
> ...


BecAuse I spoke at length to my agent about what I intended to do and where I want my business to be covered for.
There absolutely is a difference in insurance for plowing residential vs commercial accounts (shopping centers etc)

I believe I would know what I'm covered for. I'm not some fly by night guys who just decided to throw throw a plow on. I've been building and planning for this for several years.

we are talking in circles. I know what I'm covered for and my question was simply should I plow with new or old truck. That's it not about insurance and debating that


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

To answer some of your questions that didn’t seem to get addressed yet. Front end rebuild, not an issue ( I run solid axle, can’t speak to the IFS trucks) if you get a plow thats not oversized for your rig, drop it after you finish plowing so your not running all over town with it bouncing on the front end, you will be fine. The driveways your doing makes a big difference and what you can charge. Someone said use a blower, and spend the same amount of time? Wow, my driveways would take hours to blow vs 12-15 minutes to plow. I average 200 an hour from the time I open my shop door to arriving back home. Keep your accounts very close by each other so you can knock them all out quickly, or charge for the travel time between them. Your electrical system will take a bigger beating than your front end (IMO) Good luck


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sbaer2 said:


> I was debating putting a plow on my 2020 ram 2500. However after reading and talking to people I'm worried.
> 
> this is my only vehicle for my business, getting my family around such. I'm weary of putting a plow on it and then having something break. Not only would that suck for business but then I don't have vehicle for personal use.
> 
> ...


Truck should be fine. As was said, don't drive around with it on after plowing. You should have a reliable backup truck and plow as well though. 


Kvston said:


> Residential's don't make you big money. All they do is pay bills while you build the commercial side. Stick the blade on what you have, be smart with it, bank some $, get a good reputation, move into commercials or HOA's.


Residential can be very lucrative. 


thelettuceman said:


> Full size pick up trucks are hard to maneuver in a driveway. I would get a snow blower. You will get done in the same amount of time.


Not true in most instances Lettuce. Maybe as a backup plan, but plow will let you make more money by doing more accounts within a 4-6hr window.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Truck should be fine. As was said, don't drive around with it on after plowing. You should have a reliable backup truck and plow as well though.
> 
> Residential can be very lucrative.
> 
> Not true in most instances Lettuce. Maybe as a backup plan, but plow will let you make more money by doing more accounts within a 4-6hr window.


Wipensfan what do you think about driving three hours home with an 8'6 blade on front of truck? Its a 2020 ram 2500 6.4hemi. Should i just bring trailer to carry blade home to be saafe?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sbaer2 said:


> Wipensfan what do you think about driving three hours home with an 8'6 blade on front of truck? Its a 2020 ram 2500 6.4hemi. Should i just bring trailer to carry blade home to be saafe?


You should be fine. If temps start going up just lower the plow some. My plow dealer was 40 min away and I drove that many times with my Blizzard 8611LP.


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Plow on your Dodge, then get a CAR for your family


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Plow on your Dodge, then get a CAR for your family


I probably explained this wrong. We have a second vehicle that is my wife's and we primarily use that. I was more concerned with using a truck that's also what I use for personal use as part of the business.
I'm going to put plow on my truck and maybe next year business will justify a second hand used truck


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Just one plow truck? What if it breaks? If you have contracts, you could be very liable. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Just one plow truck? What if it breaks? If you have contracts, you could be very liable. Just my 2 cents.


Get cozy with someone else who plows. I did that when I started out. How cozy is between us!


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> Just one plow truck? What if it breaks? If you have contracts, you could be very liable. Just my 2 cents.


I am only doing 8-10 residential and will pick up more emergency calls during larger storms for people who were cheap or didn't plan ahead.

truck is new and plows basically new so I'm hoping to learn this year and if it makes sense to get a second truck I will next year


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s not very smart.

Plowing a drive you’ve never seen before that’s covered in snow…
you’ll be back in the spring to fix the damage you caused or you’ll receive a bill for fixing the damage you caused.

Even brand new snow plows and brand new trucks breakdown.
can you troubleshoot your plow& replace a split holes at 2 AM in a blizzard ?

And don’t take it the wrong way a lot of us we’re in the same position when we started out.
I know sooner or later we’re going to hear you know somebody else that has a plow that could help you out if your truck breaks down. I have a question if it’s snowing and everybody is plowing, why do they have time to come plow your accounts?


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

I


Hydromaster said:


> That's not very smart.
> 
> Plowing a drive you've never seen before that's covered in snow…
> you'll be back in the spring to fix the damage you caused or you'll receive a bill for fixing the damage you caused.
> ...


 No sir but I also didn't know how to back up a trailer or tie down a ratchet strap when I started my landscape business. That was years ago and since then I've grown tremendously. It's all about growing pains and I will roll with the punches

They would help out because one hand washes the other. It might be after there targeted route but my friends will help me out. Another reason I'm only taking on 8-10.

I also hear you about plowing new accounts. That's a good point to o consider


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

sbaer2 said:


> I
> 
> No sir but I also didn't know how to back up a trailer or tie down a ratchet strap when I started my landscape business. That was years ago and since then I've grown tremendously. It's all about growing pains and I will roll with the punches
> 
> ...


From the way you "talk", and your history, I bet you will be just fine, you seem to think things out. Are you sure you are from NY???


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

sbaer2 said:


> I
> 
> No sir but I also didn't know how to back up a trailer or tie down a ratchet strap when I started my landscape business. That was years ago and since then I've grown tremendously. It's all about growing pains and I will roll with the punches
> 
> ...


What you seem to have all the answers.

good luck.

Ps Sorry, to hear about your learning curve.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> From the way you "talk", and your history, I bet you will be just fine, you seem to think things out. Are you sure you are from NY???


I actually grew up in aroostook county Maine! Basically Canada lol


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> What you seem to have all the answers.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Ps Sorry, to hear about your learning curve.


I hear you and I don't have many answers. I am pretty humble and assume I'll be stressed this winter but I just want to get my feet wet. I think not taking on extra accounts during storms makes sense. Didn't think about being liable for that even with my insurance


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

sbaer2 said:


> I actually grew up in aroostook county Maine! Basically Canada lol


Cool. Grew up in western MD, and have hunted and fished in Maine,many years ago. I think Millinocket had 1 bar back then.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> Cool. Grew up in western MD, and have hunted and fished in Maine,many years ago. I think Millinocket had 1 bar back then.


Haha sounds about right !


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

What part of NY @sbaer2 ? I'm southern Adirondacks


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kvston said:


> What part of NY @sbaer2 ? I'm southern Adirondacks


Sullivan county/ Orange County


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Decent. Should be fine down there with your current truck with a plow on it. Most people should take a driving easy class before plowing. Take your time, wait for the truck to stop before shifting, go easy on the throttle going into snow banks, etc.


----------



## sbaer2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kvston said:


> Decent. Should be fine down there with your current truck with a plow on it. Most people should take a driving easy class before plowing. Take your time, wait for the truck to stop before shifting, go easy on the throttle going into snow banks, etc.


you have a social media or way to stay in touch? Always looking to learn from more experienced individuals.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I don’t have anything, though I have a guy in the office doing that for the company. If you want to connect DM me your info and I’ll send you my email. Happy to help.


----------

